# Before & Now Pictures



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

As many of you know, some bettas seem to go through a big transformation from when you buy them to when they actually live with you for some time. So if you can, post pictures of your bettas when you first got them and now. For some of you who have many, not naming names ChristinaRoss, you can post a few or your favorite one or all of them if you want. 
Here's mine

Rowan

















Byron

















Chance


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

your chance is amazing!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

My guys look pretty much the same since I've had them


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah, I had that with Lync, too bad I forgot to take a before pic akiro too, but I have a before pic of him I'll take some now!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

Mine have changed a little, but nothing like yours! I think you feed them that color enhancing food


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

My sickly little Wolfie with Velvet and Fin rot. 









Him NOW!!!


----------



## Puremuttz (Nov 6, 2009)

doggyhog,

I love the random dots of red on Wolfie!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you! I have to keep him locked up, because I know there are many people on this forum who would steal him! LOL


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, Wolfie looks great now!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok here is Pax and Sammy too.

Pax when I got him. I knew that no one would get him if I didn't! People go for the bright red and blue ones! He was one of the last ones left. 









A few months after me having him. 









Sammy when I got him. 









Look how he's changed!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fishies!!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

MidnightAngel said:


> Mine have changed a little, but nothing like yours! I think you feed them that color enhancing food


 Hikari Bio-Gold  and sometimes wardley betta pellets.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Doggyhog, yours are beautiful! Especially Wolfie! I like Sammy too!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow! Sammy looks like my Peaches, except the purple color of the body is darker on mine. Pax is beautiful too!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Out of all my bettas, Bambi and her sister Lolita had the biggest improvements...

This was them when I got them:










This was one of my last shots of Lolita and Bambi together, before Lolita died:










And this is my latest of Bambi alone:


----------



## Puremuttz (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, Sammy doesn't even look like the same fish!

Pax may not be bright n' colorful, but he still looks quite handsome. Does he have red dots on his tail fin? Awesome.

I only got Jasper 3-4 days ago, so there hasn't been a change.

Saylor : I am feeding Hikari Gold also, and I hope Jasper just gets more handsome on it. 

Jupiter: The girls were beautiful!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Amazing transformations folks. It's really something to see what some clean water, heat and TLC will do for a fish. I would never in a million years think that Chance and Wolfie would turn out as gorgeous as they are looking at the before pictures.

Great job!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol saylorkennedy! ya iid have to post waaaaaaaaaaaay too many pics for this thread lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh! I've been meaning to make a thread to show you guys....might as well just post it here xDDD

This is Smore when I first got him:









And this is him now:









Jirou when I first got him:









Jirou today:


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

DragonFish, I absolutely LOVE Smore!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, Thanks! xD Smore is definitely my little baby boy <3 Though he'd turned emo on me for a bit there and started gnawing at his tail, as you can see, but luckily its growing back and he seems to be doing better after being moved to his own 5 gallon


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Smore is beautiful!

Tango on his first day home!










Tango today!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

what a difference some time and great care make........


awesome boys!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahhh ive been meaning to come pilfer smores from you Dragonfish haha. 

Great job with everyones betta! I gotta start taking before and after shots!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! What a difference!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Oh! I've been meaning to make a thread to show you guys....might as well just post it here xDDD
> 
> This is Smore when I first got him:
> 
> ...



OK!!! That's it! I'm packing up my bags and coming to steal Smore!!!!!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Chance has made the biggest change so far.. Rain and Haze didn't change much, and I haven't had Cash long enough for an "after" picture, so here's Chance's before and after! It's hard to tell, but at first he looked steel blue, now he's all weird turquoise, dark blue, with some red and purple and white tips on his whisker fins. And a black head.
Sorry the pictures are so bug... :/


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

vaygirl - are you sure thats the same fish? wow!

I feel bad looking at all your babies. Master Betta looks worse now then when I got him because of his fin rot, but his color is darker now too.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*I really only have one that has change and that is Kirby. The ones I got from the ...... store yesterday I will post when they get well and fat, right now none of them will flare.Ok heres Kirby.*








here he is now.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't noticed that big of a change with any of my males so far but one of my girls, Lady, is just a beast now! She was this little teeny iridescent pink to begin with, and now she is this big pink monster!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha! I love your description Elaina "big pink monster" made me laugh for a while!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha well she is! Her and Gaga are just massive.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

NewtoBettas: Yep, that's my boy. Spoiled, pretty, and lov-ed!  I actually think he was pretty young when I got him. He was the most active and with-it fish in the whole store. That's why I chose him. The color of him, when he grew up, was SUCH a bonus!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I love the big pink monster! Lol!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I do too! It's hilarious! Everyone's fish are so pretty, it's amazing the changes that can happen to them


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Vulcan has definitely had the biggest change  I'll let you see for yourselves. 

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Vulcan is sooo pretty!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Vulcan doesn't even look like the same fish! So pretty!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

The first picture is Jasper in the small, dirty Walmart cup and the other one is him TWO days later :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you sure that's the same fish? lol He's beautiful!!!


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

:-( I wish I could post pics


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

dh5daaaccfdd said:


> :-( I wish I could post pics


If you have a way to take pictures and put them on your computer, I can show you how to upload them.


----------

